# R32 or V6 TT? |Advice please!



## ccc

I currently run a 225 TTR and a 1.8T Sport A3, and am looking to change them early this year, for one car.

I'm torn between the V6 TT and the R32. I've had a Golf before (a GL TDI) and loved it to bits, but I'm a bit of a 'marketing victim' when it comes to Audis!

I don't need much space in a car; I prefer cars with plenty of torque; and I'd use the car for both motorway commuting and some B-road fun.

Any thoughts/suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## paulb

They seem to be pretty much the same car. Especially as the R32 looks like it may be offered with DSG gearbox as an option.

So, I guess the choice is down to style and how much you think that style is worth.


----------



## l3ett

Been looking into the R32 myself recently.

The thing that surprises me more than anything is that the R32 & V6 TT are *very* different!

First of all the R32 comes with 4pot massive brake calipers which apparently offer supercar stopping distances  (The TT only comes with 2pots)

Next the R32 has a bilstien/eiback (spelling?) suspension setup as standard.. not sure about the TT but I bet it is Audi suspension 

The TT V6 develops slightly more power due to a different manifold apparently..

The R32 is 22k with a fair few options as standard, whereas the TT is likely to be 30k. Dunno what this says - would you pay that much for a golf about to be replaced with a new model (although they are only bringing 700 of these to the UK, so some degree of exclusivity) and would you pay 30k for a TT that visually looks the same as all the other TTs on the roads these days...


----------



## ccc

"The R32 is 22k with a fair few options as standard, whereas the TT is likely to be 30k. Dunno what this says - would you pay that much for a golf about to be replaced with a new model (although they are only bringing 700 of these to the UK, so some degree of exclusivity) and would you pay 30k for a TT that visually looks the same as all the other TTs on the roads these days... "

My dilemma in a nutshell! I hesitated over getting a Golf Anniversary last year because of the new model on its way, but you do get so much more for less money by going for the Golf. If I wait for the new model, then if VW acts as per usual, the real good 'uns won't be along for years. And paying that much for a TT that is also well along its current life - even with a new engine - well, I just don't know!

I love the idea of 6 (maybe even 8!) cylinders, but to avoid paying through the nose, I'd have to go for a Golf, or an A4 with some miles on it - and I'm not really into cars larger than hatchbacks. A V6 TDI would be wonderful, but that is definitely A4 territory.

Hmm. While I'm dithering I do at least have the chance to save some more money, ready for when I get off the fence!


----------



## shao_khan

Yeah but have you seen option prices on R32 - Â£1900 for leather, Â£2500 for sat nav !!!!!!!

I have a Golf anniversary which I love, i personnaly would go for the R32 golf out of the 2, while I like the TT, the GOlf really stands out - just dont get black or silver - IMO neither suit the R32 much.


----------



## ccc

The R32 seems to have all I'd want - leather and sat nav don't bother me.

Interesting what you say about colours, though, Shao - I'd have gone for black, as I think most cars look best in that colour! The Anniversary I was looking at was in black. What would you recommend then?


----------



## shao_khan

You can see a black one here, some pics I took of one in a dealers:
http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/album19

the dealer also had a silver one - really didnt do the car justice imo.

Well i parked up my anniversary a couple of weeks ago with a couple of mates cars and the anniversary IMO looks best in Red, my mate has Anni TDi in Black but it didnt really look much next to the red car (I had red because it meant I could take it out the showroom that week, black was initially first choice).

Of the colours I have seen on the advertising for the R32 you appear to have black, 3 shades of black (blue, purple and grey) then silver, blue and red.

I personnally think the R32 looks stunning in the pearl Blue and the red looks pretty good as well.

I can email you some pics of the colour chart if you want, pm me with your email address and I will send them over.


----------



## ccc

Oh drooool! [smiley=iloveyou.gif] R32!!

PM on its way - many thanks!


----------



## l3ett

I've gone for the blue ;D

P.S comes with half leather as standard.


----------



## shao_khan

Yeah thats what makes the full leather option so extortionate ..... you already paid for half of it!!!!


----------



## jgoodman00

The engine will be sooooooooo good. I had a V6 4 motion, & the engine was from a different planet compared to the TT.


----------



## ccc

"The engine will be sooooooooo good." That's what I've heard too!

One review I've come across said that around 4k rpm and rising, it can sound like an Audi in-line 5 pot. And that's a noise that always makes me grin! ;D


----------



## jgoodman00

I have to say, pretty much the only thing stopping me from buying another TT, is the engine.

Having said that, the wheezy 1.8T is really quick, & in a straight line not much keeps up with it. It just sounds & feels crap, both of which the 2.8V6, & now undoubtedly the 3.2V6 have in excess.

Plus lightening quick response. I miss the immediate power delivery of my V6 golf every single day, especially at 60mph in 4th gear. I always feel like the clutch is slipping


----------



## jgoodman00

Have you seen the prices of them on the Autotrader website? They are around the 25k mark! Nice!!!


----------



## ccc

Â£25k? I take it that's with some extras (though there aren't many to be had!) The dealer price for the 3-door (which I'd wan't) is Â£23,400 OTR. Or maybe the Autotrader price is for the 5-door? Hmmm - off to investigate!!


----------



## jgoodman00

Nope, I think that is standard spec...


----------



## nutts

Does the R32 have a manual 6 speed box? If so doies anyone know whether this will fit on the TT V6?


----------



## ccc

Yes it does have a manual 6-speed - and there's talk of an R32 with the trick TT V6 box some time, so it would make sense (to me, anyway) that the manual one on the R32 could fit the TT.

And by the way, the price I gave was a slip of the brain - it's Â£22,340 for the 3-door (and Â£22,960 for the 5-door). :-[


----------



## jgoodman00

The reviews seem to rate the DSG gearbox very highly though. Personally, I cannot wait to drive the TT with a proper engine. It should truly elevate it into Porsche territory...


----------



## jgoodman00

> 2003 03 Reg Volkswagen Golf R32
> Petrol, Deep Blue Pearl Effect, Hatchback, 10 miles , 3 Doors. ABS, Air Bag, Air-Conditioning, Alarm, Alloy Wheels, Body Coloured Bumpers, Climate Control, Electric Adjustable Mirror, Headlamp Wash, Heated Seat, Immobilizer, In Car Entertainment, Leather Gearknob, Leather Steering Wheel, Leather Upholstery, Manual Transmission, Sports Seats, Sports Suspension, Warranty, ESP, Four Wheel Drive.Brand New and Un-Registered, Available End April 03. Silver and Black also on Order. Option to Factory Order to own Specification. 10 Week Delivery. Â£24,240.





> 2003 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R32,
> 03 reg . Brand new, Silver with leather alcantara upholstery, radio CD 6 disc player, cruise control, genuine UK car . Â£25,500.


That is the cheapest two on the autotrader site. The most expensive:



> 2002 Volkswagen Golf R32
> Deep Pearl Blue, 1,500 miles . R32 Heated Konic Black Leather Interior, Sunroof, Climate Control, Delta Radio Upgrade, Cruise Control, View By Appointment Only, Vehicle In Daily Use Not Stored On Premises, No Test Drive Available. Â£29,000.


Cannot see it selling for that :-/


----------



## ccc

Just checked the Autotrader site.

There is an 'R32 V6 4motion' (?) for Â£22,750 with 50 miles on the clock - standard spec, and an R32 plus full leather (worth Â£1,900) and sun roof (worth Â£460) - both with Gordon Brown's cut - for Â£26,495.

Think I'll wait for the dealer. Or check out imports.

Tomorrow I'm going to see a T350C; might be thinking again, if I can become hairy-chested enough!!


----------



## jgoodman00

I was looking at the Tuscan last weekend, but very quickly came to the conclusion that I am nowwhere near good enough to keep one on the road, & it would really make sense as an everyday car...

Its a stunning car though. Certainly not one to mess with


----------



## l3ett

You can only import the R32 as LHD. Virgin has some listed on their website.

Only 1700 are gonna be coming to the UK (which is up from the inital 700) so I'd find a dealer who has some allocation left and place an order!


----------



## ccc

Useful info on imports - many thanks! I'll cross that option off my list then, as I don't fancy a leftie.

I do have my name down for an R32 but haven't been asked for a deposit. I said I'd prefer to get behind the wheel of one first, but from what you say, I may be asked to put my money where my mouth is fairly soon! The dealer told me about the increased build numbers, and said the cars were being allocated to customers on a first-come, first-served basis. I may be in for a bit of wait, as I'm not prepared to pay a premium to get one early. Hey ho.


----------



## l3ett

I'd just make sure that your dealer has actually placed your order - otherwise you'll be waiting forever (if you actually get one).

I've been quoted a 4 month wait, I'm expecting that will be the minimum.

Rumour has it that each dealer has a max of 6 to sell, and I know all my local dealers had sold their allocation.


----------



## ccc

Again - thanks L3ETT! I'll be on the phone this morning to check!

Oooh - I've just got my fourth star!


----------



## TT-daft

I looked at one of the R32s that's on the AutoTrader website today - silver demo car at Vantage VW in Leeds. It had already been sold for Â£27.3k - which is list price as it has full leather & colour screen sat nav & tracker.

I've found a couple of dealers quoting Sept/October delivery (with some unsold from their allocations of 17 and 10 respectively) but I'm too impatient for that!

L3ETT - where are you getting yours from for May delivery if you don't mind me asking, and do they have any allocation left?! I agree blue will look stunning, the silver one I saw today blended into the background just a touch too much for me.


----------



## l3ett

Mines coming thru interleasing as a company car, so not sure which dealer they have sorted it with.

I'll see if I can find out next week.

To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if mine turned up in October knowing what Interleasing are like


----------



## TT-daft

Just to contradict myself... I bought a silver R32 yesterday, picking it up in March, yay ;D which gives me a month to sell the Golf 1.8T!


----------



## ccc

Wow - great news, TT-D! Do come back when you've got it and let us know what you think.

Have you seen the 'Mega Hot Hatch Test' in this month's Evo? Five stars for the R32! And nothing much good to say for the Focus RS!!


----------



## Kell

we're in the process of tryiong to buy a Golf at the moment - but a second hand one as we can't afford a new one and the TT.

So I suggested that we sell the TT and get an R32. And while the wife kept saying to me all along, "if we sold the TT, we could buy a new Golf", it was her that said, no, let's keep the TT"


----------



## b3ves

I looked into speccing an R32 a couple of months back and was shocked to see it go well over 25K after bringing it up to basic TT level. The problem with extras is that you never get the money back come resale time.

The Golf will probably have more 'street cred' than the TT, but I couldn't justify that kind of price for a Golf, especially one that's soon to be phased out.

My money says buy a TT, but if you go with a Golf you won't be making a bad decision.

Nice dilemma, btw 

Rob


----------



## shao_khan

I have been running a Golf alongside the TT since September last year and personnally I could justify to myself the Â£25k for the R32 with a spec as the 25th Anni I have is an excellent everyday car and when one had to go, the TT is going first.


----------



## TT-daft

Well I got my ex-demo R32 two days ago. I've covered almost 500 miles so far and am dead impressed with it.

Some initial ramblings:-

The engine/tuned exhaust sounds awesome - boomy around 2,500rpm but a great burble on idle and full-on roar when booting it ;D.

The first few gears are quite short, so it's easy to hit the rev limiter! 

Setting off in first gear smoothly seems to require either ultra-light or full throttle, a mid-throttle can cause the bugger to kangaroo - not cool when pulling away from petrol stations, etc.

Performance wise - rapid! After driving back to back with our 225TTC, the V6 def feels quicker and more responsive at all engine speeds. Power delivery seems to 'flatten' off by 5,000rpm though, so fingers crossed a re-chip will cure that!! (and the occasional kanga).

It's very flat through corners - I've not gone mad in it yet but roll control is excellent. Ride is firmer than 2002 spec TT but I like it.

MPG? Well I'd have bought a turbo-diesel if I was that bothered. Er, 23.5mpg so far...

The steering wheel is dead chunky, like an aftermarket Momo.

There's no spare wheel - only an air compresser and tyre-sealant in the well!

From behind the wheel it's brilliant, but whether you'd want Â£22,340 to Â£27k+ in 'just' a Golf is a matter for personal preference. My Mrs wouldn't, which is why she's baggsied the TT from now on! I just need to convince her about the V6 TT now...


----------



## l3ett

Niiiiceeee ;D

Car sounds excellent! ;D I was re-reading the review in Top Gear magazine and it mentions the exhaust is a Group B rally exhaust ??? Only ever heard of Group N before :-X Funnily enough the reviewer also said he had trouble setting off without kangarooing 

Good to hear that the R32 feels as fast as the 225 - I was worried that performance wise, it wouldn't feel as fast but good to know it does ;D

Still haven't seen one on the road yet, so looking as if you have a fairly exclusive car for the time being 

Can't wait... I want it nowwwwwwwwwww ;D


----------



## ccc

Here's a [rather long] review from pistonheads:

VW GOLF R32 Thursday 20th March

Robert Farago gets behind the wheel of the amazing R32

What's it like to drive a Volkswagen R32? Have you ever driven a Porsche Carrera 4? Well, it's like that, only smaller. The R32's engine provides the same silky smooth, addictively aggressive shove. The Vee Dub's 4Motion system generates the same tenacious grip. The uber-Golf has the same razor-sharp steering and seats-of-the-pants feedback. In fact, the only significant difference between Wolfsburg's finest and the pride of Stuttgart is the styling.

And the suspension. And the relative street cred, speeds involved and price. But let's leave such comparisons for the end. At this early stage in the game, suffice it to say that any VW that can play in the same ballpark as a modern Porsche is something you need to drive, if not own. So, let's take this German pocket rocket for a spin.

Thumbs Up
The second your thumbs sink into the indentations on the R32's steering wheel, you know you're in something special. The car's helm is the perfect size, shape and feel for guiding a precision machine. Ditto the sports seats, which are both generous and supportive. While all the necessary adjustments are manual, it's entirely possible to find a driving position so comfortable even highway cruising won't tempt you to take your hands off the recommended ten and two positions.

Fire-up the R32 and the sense of anticipation diminishes. The car boasts a large capacity, narrow angle V6 that sounds like a four-cylinder engine with a weedy aftermarket exhaust. It makes a small bark at low revs, something akin to a slightly miffed Jack Russell. Slot the box into first, and the precise feel of the stubby stick shift through the six-speed gate makes some amends for the aural anti-climax. The light clutch action is not entirely unwelcome either, holding forth the possibility of quick, slick shifts.

Torque, Steer
Once underway, the R32 immediately reveals its true character. The 3.2-litre engine delivers its mighty torque from less than 3000rpm. So, provided you keep the rev counter over two-and-a-half grand, the slightest foot flex is rewarded with instant thrust. Keep your foot down, and the power comes on-stream in a single seamless rush, all the way to the redline. 'Eager' doesn';t quite cover it. Neither does 'free revving'; the R32's powerplant is nearly as smooth as a rotary engine.

The performance is equally impressive. Zero to 60mph takes just 6.5 seconds of your time. While the R32's in-gear times are reasonably quick, as opposed to reassuringly rapid (30 to 70mph in 6.3 seconds), the power delivery is so predictable you quickly learn to calculate exactly how much time you need to spend in the wrong lane when overtaking.

And overtake you will. The R32's engine may be a revelation, but its handling is divine. The suspension is diamond hard, but it helps the wee beastie create an equation familiar to those who've driven the world's best sports cars: tremendous lateral grip + infinitely adjustable throttle + intimate steering feedback + dependable chassis dynamics = confidence. In fact, you can blast the R32 around corners with such confidence that you end up driving it far faster than you'd imagine possible. For those who enjoy such things, the temptation to pass slower cars, to fling the R32 around even one traffic-free bend, is damn near irresistible.

The Outer Limits
Normally, I find it difficult to discover what happens when you push a given sports car up to or beyond the limits of adhesion. I'm just not that good a driver, or that much of a nut case. But the R32 is such a fine handling tool that I discovered that the back end starts to swing around if you brake stomp mid-corner, and that turning in too sharply can provoke some nose-first sliding. Both behaviours were completely progressive, occurred at ludicrous speeds and never engaged the stabilisation programme.

In short, to say that 'The R32 handles rather well' is like saying 'The aft deck of a Sunseeker yacht is a nice place to drink a gin and tonic.'

The Look
Of course, Sunseekers have something of a reputation for their 'medallion man' appeal. By the same token, any fast Golf faces the possibility of being perceived as a hooligan's/joyride's dream machine. The R32's appearance seems carefully designed to fan the flames of public prejudice. Its aggressive front air dam, lowered stance, wide side skirts, twin pipes and low profile tyres all scream Max Power. Well, whisper. At least until the car depreciates into the hands of serious tuners.

Meanwhile, more 'mature' enthusiasts should consider buying the fastest ever Golf for one simple reason: it's a world-class sports car at a bargain price. It doesn't give you the full Porsche pace, or any of the Stuttgart marque's cachet, but the R32 offers almost as much of something Porker drivers know full well: fun.

Â


----------



## jgoodman00

Those reviews made my mouth water, remembering the lightening quick throttle response from my 4motion golf... :


----------



## golfturbo

Definetly go for the R32, but it has to be in the Blue!

IMO of course!!! ;D


----------



## ccc

I'm test driving an R32 tomorrow. Yeeeeeeha! Unless someone has come along with a fistful of readies and prised it away from the salesman!


----------

